# dog food- grass eating



## from hawaii (Sep 15, 2009)

I started my dog in Kirkland lamb and rice food and after that I've noticed my dog eating a lot of grass, way more than the usual. Have anybody noticed anything similar? Would anybody know a reason for that?


----------

